# Adult Pigeon Rescue



## DraJoeprime (Apr 17, 2012)

I normally rescue the young pigeons who fall out of their nests from under the beach pier I visit regularly (I'm up to about a dozen over 3 years). This time it's a fully grown adult. It has healing obvious on his back which looks well healed (I suspect an attack from a seagull). Also possibly some missing feathers from his wings.

When I got him home he immediately went to eating the pigeon food from his cage with absolutely no concern for the cage...but ever since he seems very withdrawn and depressed.

My intention is to fatten him up and see if he'll fly again. I can release him if he does or find someone to keep him in an aviary if he doesn't. I'm just worried for his withdrawn attitude. Is this normal?

I have a closed off corridor that I use to test his flying ability. So far he doesn't try. 

Thanks for any help...Joe


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Joe

What has happened to the dozen birds you have rescued over 3 years ..All successfully released ????

There may well be another issue preventing the bird from flying .......canker maybe 1 issue that comes to mind , is the throat clear of yellowish noduels.......I myself have had my own birds grounded ......and after a short course of Flagyl tabs , the issue has been resolved .


You might want to try and upload a clear pic of the bird and perhaps a pic of a dropping ,
someone may see something and be able to advise you accordingly .


----------



## Rehabber_Michele (Jul 3, 2012)

If you have a wildlife rehabilitator nearby, many take and treat wild pigeons. I treat them for coccidia, trich, wounds, you name it. We treat them as valuable as any wild bird. We have an ICU and a large outdoor pigeon aviary for non-contagious, non-critical recovering pigeons. I also raise squabs who fall from the nest and cannot be re-nested.

Google, "find a wildlife rehabilitator", and you may find a facility that can treat and medicate this pigeon if necessary, with the goal of returning him to the wild. 

Alternatively, PM me your location and I can try to help you find a facility if necessary.

Best, and thanks,
Michele


----------



## Rehabber_Michele (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is a wildlife hospital in Long Beach - perhaps they take pigeons? Looks like they take all species. A quick call would confirm. Wildlife hospitals do not charge money but accept donations
http://www.awre.org/


----------



## DraJoeprime (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for your responses! And that Wildlife Rehab Center website, Michelle!! I never suspected that anyone (else) might be interested in saving pigeons. I've rescued young night herons twice and an injured young tern and brought them to the aquatic bird sanctuary not too far from here. It's wonderful to know about the "AWRE"!

Four of my pigeon rescues were quite young and bonded to me...I found homes for them (I visited their aviaries to make certain it was on the up and up). The others were successfully released to the original flock under the pier.

I have this pigeon in my larger cage: 12" x 12" x 36". He seems healthy and hefty although his droppings have been runny. I'll take some photos and post them here.

Joe

PS: As a teenager I raised budgies and so have some degree of knowledge.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A word of caution...do ask the policy on pigeons before ever turning a pigeon over to a rehab. Many will euthanize due to the invasive species concern. It really does vary from rehab to rehab.


----------



## Rehabber_Michele (Jul 3, 2012)

Good point. Do ask if they *rehabilitate* pigeons, not just *accept* pigeons.

Our clinic even rehabilitates European Starlings, and my boss and I both love pigeons. 

We've rehabbed Bald Eagles, but in our opinion, pigeons are lives too, and deserving of our care.


----------



## DraJoeprime (Apr 17, 2012)

Today I got some reaction from the pigeon. It showed aggression at my hand. So a little more lively.

There's no obvious injury to the wings except perhaps some missing feathers. I've included a closeup of the healed wound on his back. He's eating and drinking well also.

I'm not worried so much about losing this guy..I suspect a captured adult reacts to captivity stronger (emotionally) than a juvenile. A healthy juvenile will try to escape and thrash around..while this adult sits quietly in a dark corner of the cage. Perhaps this is normal?

My main concern now is to try to evaluate why he's not flying and if there's anything I could do about it.

At the pier location he was very contentedly walking around with the other pigeons searching for food. I became alarmed when a young girl began chasing this bird and it was obvious it couldn't fly. When I told her she was traumatizing the poor bird she said she wanted to capture it to bring it to a sanctuary. Her father helped me capture the bird and it was decided I would take it.

Regards, Joe


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Every time I rescue an adult with a fairly new disease or injury, I wonder if they had a mate, and offspring.

I've been catching mice, to release elsewhere. After a few weeks of effort directed towards one large mouse in the kitchen, finally caught it. I didn't think she was a nursing female. Perhaps something else happened to the nursing female (she had access to the outside patio). A couple of days later my wife saw a hairless baby (a "pinkie") crawling across the floor. Found a nest of eight by the kitchen sink drainpipe. One dead. All cold. Put them in the mouse cage with the large mouse. Checked eight hours later. Only three still alive. Tried feeding the survivors, but none of them made it.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Joe!

Its a nice looking pigeon, and good on you for taking it in (and for saving the others as well over the years). Pigeons do act a bit quiet when they are unwell. The food and warmth has probably helped, but if it has a common illness like canker it will need treatment.

The droppings are quite good, just a tad wet. I would want to start it on a broad spectrum Sulfa antibiotic with canker medication (eg Bactrim or Sulmet and Metronidazole)...its very likely that it could be healed within 7-14 days with that treatment. It looks like the pigeon is in good enough condition for you to order some medicine online from Jedd's and wait for delivery....or do you have any medicine on hand from previous rescues? 

Are you able to have a peek into the back of its throat to look for yellow growths?


----------



## Rehabber_Michele (Jul 3, 2012)

His droppings look great, and if he's not flying with no wing fracture, he could have a fracture of another internal bone, like the coracoid. I'd continue supportive care and cage rest, and an antibiotic as suggested above. Pretty bird.


----------

